# Polly Waiting For Her Food



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Brilliantly done, on _both_ your parts! I laughed because I did exactly the same thing, reciting a list of silly words before giving the "okay" command. You and Polly are doing _more_ than okay, you're doing splendidly!!:clap2:


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

We found this was the easiest training we have done with Pebbles. It was very easy to get him to sit for the food, and surprisingly easy to get him to wait until we said to eat it.

I guess food has a lot to do with it!! :eating:


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Brilliantly done, on _both_ your parts! I laughed because I did exactly the same thing, reciting a list of silly words before giving the "okay" command. You and Polly are doing _more_ than okay, you're doing splendidly!!:clap2:


Thanks :bashful: I'm loving this poodle brain!  I've had Chihuahuas and greyhounds before.... didn't have much to work with there. LOL Sweet but not gifted.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

BeckyM said:


> Thanks :bashful: I'm loving this poodle brain!  I've had Chihuahuas and greyhounds before.... didn't have much to work with there. LOL Sweet but not gifted.


I'm a long-time dog owner, but first-time poodle owner as of four years ago. I found from the get-go my poodle pup made me look like a _far _better trainer than I actually am! It's uncanny how quickly they catch on to things. When someone says how impressed they are with how well I trained him, I have to give Chagall the credit due him. There really _is_ something about that _amazing_ poodle brain under that glorious hair!! The breed's affinity for people-pleasing and learning is really off the charts, in my limited but very HAPPY experience. They have great minds for figuring things out, IMO. I had a terrier for 16+ years prior to Chagall. A very smart, resourceful girl, but not anywhere near as biddable as Chagall is. I say this meaning no disloyalty to my prior much-loved dogs, but had I known how_ truly_ special poodles are, I would have been a poodle owner from the start! It's great fun to see you enjoying and succeeding with sweet Polly!!:dog:


----------



## Hicubse (Feb 14, 2014)

She is so Beautiful!! nice video.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> I'm a long-time dog owner, but first-time poodle owner as of four years ago. I found from the get-go my poodle pup made me look like a _far _better trainer than I actually am! It's uncanny how quickly they catch on to things. When someone says how impressed they are with how well I trained him, I have to give Chagall the credit due him. There really _is_ something about that _amazing_ poodle brain under that glorious hair!! The breed's affinity for people-pleasing and learning is really off the charts, in my limited but very HAPPY experience. They have great minds for figuring things out, IMO. I had a terrier for 16+ years prior to Chagall. A very smart, resourceful girl, but not anywhere near as biddable as Chagall is. I say this meaning no disloyalty to my prior much-loved dogs, but had I known how_ truly_ special poodles are, I would have been a poodle owner from the start! It's great fun to see you enjoying and succeeding with sweet Polly!!:dog:


I certainly see what everyone is talking about when they say how smart poodles are  I can't wait to see what else that brain of hers has in store for me. Of course, I'm hoping she uses most of it for good. LOL


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great job, keep up the good work!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I too am still amazed at poodle brains in action! Most of my family think Molly is a mutant human(her nikname given to her by my G-Kids) You are doing a great job with your little mutant too! So nice to finally hear you enjoy your Spoo! Have you heard anything about how Bingo is doing?


----------



## americangirl (May 30, 2013)

That is amazing! You should definitely be proud! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I too am still amazed at poodle brains in action! Most of my family think Molly is a mutant human(her nikname given to her by my G-Kids) You are doing a great job with your little mutant too! So nice to finally hear you enjoy your Spoo! Have you heard anything about how Bingo is doing?


Thanks  Mutant Human! Too funny! 
I talked to the breeder this past weekend and she was so happy that we found the right pup for our family (Polly). She said Bingo was doing well and she doesn't doubt that he'll find the right family soon. I know he's loving having puppies to play with.


----------

